# Insurance Fraud



## billcage (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi! I'm Bill. Check out this scenario. There's a man stole an acquaintance's identity to take advantage of his health insurance, and billed more than $146,000 to five hospitals. How this case can be reported? Is there a hotline that can help in putting these people in jail?


----------

